# Glocks New Gun



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I saw the new glock the other day. I was at a trade show whereGlock was showing the new Glock RTF (I think that was the name).
They have applied a stipling to the frame, and have changed the cocking serations on the slide to a cresent shaped design.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

do we have pics of this new beast?


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Haven't seen or heard anything about it.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

brokenimage:mrgreen:



Ram Rod said:


> Haven't seen or heard anything about it.


Me either.:watching:

-Jeff-


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

found this over on ar15.com


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Yup that’s the one. The grip adheres well to the hand. I think the slide serration change was purely cosmetic, but it works as well.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I like it! Of course, except for the toenail serrations. :anim_lol: I would buy it. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I admit to some curiosity about the supposedly shorter trigger reach. That's my main criticism of the Glock design.

I don't give a flip about the new texture or the curvy serrations. Pointless.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> I admit to some curiosity about the supposedly shorter trigger reach. That's my main criticism of the Glock design.


I didn't know that was supposed to be an improvement. As you can tell, I haven't heard much at all about this. That's my only complaint about a lot of guns, the longish trigger reach. It's a common issue of comfort for me. Of course, if you have bear paws like _JeffWard_, you'd be looking to _extend_ the reach. :numbchuck::anim_lol:

-Jeff-:smt033


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

One of our guys who went to the same trade show said it had a shorter trigger reach. I hope so.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I can't wait to get my hands on one!


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I spoke to one of the guys at Glock today on an unrelated issue.

After talking business we talked about the RTF. The trigger reach is the same. They did however change the front sight. They have narrowed the blade and changed the depth of the set screw.

Good change for us old guys.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I didn't know that was supposed to be an improvement. As you can tell, I haven't heard much at all about this. That's my only complaint about a lot of guns, the longish trigger reach. It's a common issue of comfort for me. Of course, if you have bear paws like _JeffWard_, you'd be looking to _extend_ the reach. :numbchuck::anim_lol:
> 
> -Jeff-:smt033


I'm the only guy I know who's ever enjoyed the LARGE backstrap on the M&P... Perfect.

You know what they say about guys with big hands...

Large Backstraps...

JW


----------



## JONSCH (Jun 13, 2008)

when does this come out and which models will these changes be on?


----------



## Double0 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hopefully they will make a spot on the new Glocks for an M203


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

Don't really care for the new serrations on the slide,,just my opinion,,
G30 is next on my list


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

JONSCH said:


> when does this come out and which models will these changes be on?


Frst one will be the G22.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

lol id like a longer trigger reach but then again id like a .357mag glock lol i have really big hands and looooonngggg fingers


----------



## darksithlord (Dec 1, 2008)

That is a thing of beauty! I will keep my eyes open for it. Any further information on it such as cost?


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> I admit to some curiosity about the supposedly shorter trigger reach. That's my main criticism of the Glock design.
> 
> I don't give a flip about the new texture or the curvy serrations. Pointless.


I have a G23 that I love Mike but that is one of the reasons I don't EDC it. I have small hands and it is awkward for me on the draw. I have to consciously force change in grip to reach trigger properly. I have same problem with big wheelguns (L and N frames). Just another reason I draw with five in the wheel (J-Frames) They are the only serious SD guns that really fit my hand.

I also carry a Ruger Bearcat on walks around home area (now you know how _little_ my hands are!)


----------



## jonstar (Feb 16, 2009)

The boys over at the range i usually shoot at had one of these in the shop the other day... i couldn't talk them into letting me fire the weapon, but i did manhandle it pretty good... the grip is bit abrasive for me bare handed, however it would be a plus when i am shooting outdoors without gloves since i tend to sweat a lot. I did not have any issues with existing cocking serations, nor do i have any issues with the new ones... they do seem just a bit 'deeper' though.

overall i like it, but not enough to upgrade my existing weapons... unless they make lowers available i would pick one up for my 23 range pistol.


----------



## Nanook (Feb 18, 2009)

*Showed up today...*

I ordered a G-22 a few weeks back, not expecting to see the new RTF quite yet. It showed up today, and I LIKE IT! I have had an old 2nd. generation G-22 for close to ten years now, and she served me through thick and thin. Unfortunately, with all the wear I have put on her, and the wear from the previous deputy she is sort of like grabbing a bar of soap. If it is wet or cold, the grip is a little slippery. We will see how the new gun holds up. I don't expect that there will be any real surprises. :smt023

SEEYA KEV


----------



## paradis1142 (Dec 23, 2008)

nice


----------



## Skunk Pilot (Mar 12, 2009)

*Looks good*

I have a G23C (3rd Gen. new in 1999-2001) and the angle just doesn't feel right for me. I'm probably going to get a XDm or M&P, they just fit better.

I really like having the interchangeable backstrap to make it fit even better. I think they made a mistake not going to this. If I didn't have the extended: slide and mag releases and a competition trigger I would of sold it years ago. But I know Glock makes a very, very durable gun, but if it doesn't fit that good what are you going to do.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

That is a strange looking gun


----------

